
The Debian Administrator's Handbook, Debian Jessie from Discovery to Mastery - squeezingswirls
A new edition of the &#x27;Debian Administrator&#x27;s Handbook&#x27; is available for free to download [0], and free to browse online [1], thanks to Raphaël Hertzog and Roland Mas.<p>There&#x27;s also a paper version with a 25% discount until Sunday [2].<p>[0]<p>Epub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;debian-handbook.info&#x2F;download&#x2F;jessie&#x2F;debian-handbook.epub<p>Mobipocket: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;debian-handbook.info&#x2F;download&#x2F;jessie&#x2F;debian-handbook.mobi<p>PDF: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;debian-handbook.info&#x2F;download&#x2F;jessie&#x2F;debian-handbook.pdf<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;debian-handbook.info&#x2F;browse&#x2F;jessie&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lulu.com&#x2F;shop&#x2F;rapha%C3%ABl-hertzog-and-roland-mas&#x2F;the-debian-administrators-handbook-debian-jessie-from-discovery-to-mastery&#x2F;paperback&#x2F;product-22408803.html
======
threesixandnine
Thanks for this!

